# higher temp thermostat



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a question for those out there. I was chatting with my brother the other day, and it turns out his honda prelude has several thermostats spec'd for it depending on the region in which it is sold. Has anyone heard of such a thing for the xtrails? I only ask as there have been some complaints that the heater in the xtrail isn't very powerful, but it also appears that the xtrail is mainly sold in warmer climes. Australia, Mexico, uk etc.
Has anyone ever compared the thermostat setting for the altima vs the xtrail given its the same engine?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

sounds doable... have you contact Nissan


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I just called CT and the have a 180 and 195 thermostat... about $20 with gasket


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool, is that spec'd for the xtrail or the altima?

edit: I believe the stock is 180 for the xtrail


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

according to CT... it's an option


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

tbk said:


> Just a question for those out there. I was chatting with my brother the other day, and it turns out his honda prelude has several thermostats spec'd for it depending on the region in which it is sold. Has anyone heard of such a thing for the xtrails? I only ask as there have been some complaints that the heater in the xtrail isn't very powerful, but it also appears that the xtrail is mainly sold in warmer climes. Australia, Mexico, uk etc.
> Has anyone ever compared the thermostat setting for the altima vs the xtrail given its the same engine?


The thermostat has nothing to do with the power of the heater blower. The temp rating on the thermostat just indicates at what temperature the thermostat opens to allow coolant to start flowing. While it's flowing the coolant flows into the heater core. that's where the heat in the car comes from.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

So what your saying is the fan speed has nothing to do with the temperature of the heater core. And that the when the coolant flows through the heater core, its the temperature of the coolant that determines the amount of heat that comes out of the heater core. And that its the thermostat that determines how hot the coolant is that circulates in the coolant system. So if we were to say put a higher temperature thermostat in the cooling system we would get higher temperatures in the coolant.

Gee, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

when you said "the heater in the x trail isn't very powerful" I it sounded like you were referring to the force of the air (blower motor)


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think it was the blower... it was getting the actual heat coming to the blower sooner... I noticed that it takes a few minutes to acutally get warm air blowing thru the heater... I am assuming that putting in a hotter thermo will provide the warm air sooner...


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought myself Wahler 4022.92D thermostat at the temperature of 92 degrees Celsius.
But still it is not installed.
Installing a "hot" thermostat, helps motor quickly reach operating temperature, and reduce the loss of fuel to warm the engine.

To make the cabin warm, especially when driving in town at low engine speeds, we have set in Siberia additional electric pump Bosch in the gap hose heater.


































After this refinement of the heater it is produces really hot air. 

Sorry for my bad english. ;-)


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

your english is very good... could you repost the pictures... I am intersted in doing this but your pictures do not appear.... thanks


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

*Upload the pictures.*

1









2









3









4










Now you can see them (replaced hosting)?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

this is a good concept... I am trying to source out the part... it is not really for an X-trail, so what vehicle uses this part..... so that I can get my supplier to provide the same kind of unit.... thanks


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry about the problems with placing photos. Since I am unable to edit old posts, publish the new, live links to the photos.
http://i964.photobucket.com/albums/ae126/bigfoot_tmn/X-trail from Russia/pump/1.jpg
http://i964.photobucket.com/albums/ae126/bigfoot_tmn/X-trail from Russia/pump/2.jpg
http://i964.photobucket.com/albums/ae126/bigfoot_tmn/X-trail from Russia/pump/3.jpg
http://i964.photobucket.com/albums/ae126/bigfoot_tmn/X-trail from Russia/pump/4.jpg


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

mgfiest said:


> I am trying to source out the part... it is not really for an X-trail, so what vehicle uses this part..... so that I can get my supplier to provide the same kind of unit.... thanks


This pump is used on these cars:

OPEL Omega B 2.2 DTI 16V Y 22 DTH 110 л.с	1994/03	2003/07

OPEL	Sintra	3.0 i 24V	X 30 XE 201 л.с	1996/11	1999/04

OPEL	Vectra B 1.7 TD	X 17 DT (TC4EE1) 82 л.с	1995/09	2002/04

And his OPELs Part Number is 13 34 039 , $185.80 
While the original number Bosch	is - 0 392 020 034, $53.02
(Prices in Russia in the delivery time 4 days in Moscow.)


----------



## smcmahon (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in Canada, is this a common problem with the x-trail. Had the dealer check it and they let a little air out of the system but thought the thermostat was fine. They mentioned to only put the dial for the blower on low so it will have a hotter temp when it comes out. Does everyone else do this with their xtrail?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Its not really a "problem", more of a design over site as I see it. The system works the way it is supposed to, and honestly if you are in southern ontario its not a huge deal. But if you have a shorter drive to work, and its -15 out, you don't really expect the car to actually get warm. It takes a little while to really get hot.


----------



## smcmahon (Dec 9, 2009)

OK, as someone else mentioned can you change thermostat to achieve higher temp airflow.


----------



## chrisa3 (Jan 17, 2010)

bigfoot_tmn said:


> I bought myself Wahler 4022.92D thermostat at the temperature of 92 degrees Celsius.
> But still it is not installed.
> Installing a "hot" thermostat, helps motor quickly reach operating temperature, and reduce the loss of fuel to warm the engine.
> 
> ...


I also bought this pump after reading about yours,and it`s works just fine!Great idea Have you changed your termostat yet?


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

chrisa3 said:


> I also bought this pump after reading about yours,and it`s works just fine!Great idea Have you changed your termostat yet?


I am happy for you!
No, I have not changed the thermostat - it is cold now, -30.
And yet, I'm a little sick.


----------



## chrisa3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Does it stand anything on the termostat in the car,when it will open?How many degrees?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

bigfoot_tmn said:


> This pump is used on these cars:
> 
> OPEL Omega B 2.2 DTI 16V Y 22 DTH 110 л.с	1994/03	2003/07
> 
> ...


I am having no luck with either the Bosch or Opel part number.... the suppliers are real stupid in Canada... What other vehicle would this be used for... thanks


----------



## chrisa3 (Jan 17, 2010)

I got it from a Mercedes dealer...


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

gotta check that out... thanks


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

mgfiest said:


> I am having no luck with either the Bosch or Opel part number.... the suppliers are real stupid in Canada... What other vehicle would this be used for... thanks



ebay:

Electric Water Pump BOSCH


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried ebay and got nothing... guess I use the wrong words... thanks

I noticed the part number is different from yours... do you know what would be the differents in the parts?

This is an electric pump... I understand that it will move the water through the system but I do not see how it makes the cabin any warmer.


----------



## one vol (May 3, 2018)

*really*

I live in Richmond va and my 2010 frontier v6 often is not adequate


----------

